# Will a lightning-struck frog vomit its own stomach?



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I guess this is the appropriate place for such a non-mouse-related subject... But I know that many people on the forum are knowledgeable about other small pets (reptiles, amphibians) and biology in general.

So a friend of mine is claiming to have been struck by lightning. I doubt this very much for many reasons. One of the "proofs" my friend claims is that a frog near by the supposed "lightning strike" had vomited up its own stomach (and was found dead in this state). I have not seen the frog. It was a wild frog (species unknown) from the area of Maryland, USA. He claims that frogs do this when struck by lightning. [How was he struck AND a nearby frog?] Is there any validity to this claim? I looked it up online, and did find various references to lightning-struck frogs vomiting their own stomachs, but all the online sources looked non-credible, were verbatim repeats of one another, and didn't cite any sources for such a claim. If anyone knows anything about amphibian physiology, please give an opinion.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Well depending on how wet the ground was, root systems and what not, it's certainly possible for a whole area to be electrified.

Not sure about the frog, but as for other concerns...it really depends on what he was wearing, if it was a direct hit,ect.

too many variables.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Frogs are able to vomit up their stomachs for various reasons, the number 1 reason being that they ate something poisonous or disagreeable. As far as I know it has nothing to do with being struck by lightning.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

> Frogs are able to vomit up their stomachs for various reasons, the number 1 reason being that they ate something poisonous or disagreeable. As far as I know it has nothing to do with being struck by lightning.


I concur.


----------

